# Japan spec. 92 max



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

i have a friend that has a japan spec. 92 maxima with 80k miles on it and i was wondering about how much it would be worth to the average tunner. i think it has the original motor and trany. but im not sure if they are different than the us spec 92 models.

would yo guys tune it out or just keep it classic. thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

all jap spec would mean is RHD.


----------

